# Where to put the TTOC Badge?



## Bike Bolts (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,

I got my members pack today, I'm No 1094! 
Some good stuff in there and I rather like the vinyl TTOC badge - but where to stick it? So I thought I'd ask to see where others felt it looked good!

Any suggestions welcome

Peter


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome to the Club 

I have my stickers on my driver and passanger windows (just above the flashing LED in the door) .......... a roadster has few places you can stick 'em :?

Hev x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bike Bolts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my members pack today, I'm No 1094!
> Some good stuff in there and I rather like the vinyl TTOC badge - but where to stick it? So I thought I'd ask to see where others felt it looked good!
> ...


Here :wink:


----------



## Bike Bolts (Nov 6, 2006)

Hev said:


> Welcome to the Club
> I have my stickers on my driver and passanger windows (just above the flashing LED in the door) .......... a roadster has few places you can stick 'em :?
> Hev x


I was thinking more about the thick curved TTOC badge: seems it should be on the bodywork, perhaps on the rear under the quattro badge, or...?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you're talking about the gel badge, then I have mine above my quattro badge.

Some put theirs on their number plates, some central under the Audi rings.


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Kell said:


> If you're talking about the gel badge, then I have mine above my quattro badge.


I'm with him, and looks right too... :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :idea: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bike Bolts said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Club
> ...


Sorry...that one was at the end of the same thread...but probably not worth reading all the way through 3 pages eh


----------



## Bike Bolts (Nov 6, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Bike Bolts said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Yes, should have ploughed through the forest!! I think under the "quattro" logo works!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

That's where I put mine on my Mk1 - under the quattro badge

I think I may put it in the middle of the number plate on my Mk2 tho


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

The padded sticker is under my quattro badge and the widow stickers are in the rear quarter lights in the bottom corner


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

One each side on mine - where the S-Line badge is on some TTs


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I've just got my pack too.....
I could tell you where you could put your badge, but then people wouldn't see it....
Onlt joking....i have just ordered a front grill badge holder from Audi....73 pence....plus vat ..obviously....i think it would look nice in the front of the car..i have put others in quarter windows just infront of door mirrors, and one extra (big spender) in my rear window (bottom)...nice
I like badges....
Jose


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

mine is above my TT badge, looks good


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oops its actually above the quattro badge lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > If you're talking about the gel badge, then I have mine above my quattro badge.
> ...


Another vote for and mine is above the quatro badge [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone put it on their MK2 yet? I have no idea where it would look good on mine... :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have removed dealers name, & put on the black plastic piece under my number plate.
H.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Harold said:


> Hi, I have removed dealers name, & put on the black plastic piece under my number plate.
> H.


How did you get rid of the dealers name? Interesting idea that one.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi , A quick wipe with cellulose thinners will remove dealers logo. Don't rub just a quick wipe, until it's gone.
I did get some free plastic pieces from my dealers to test first.
H.


----------

